# Semana anterior a la semana pasada



## Marckam

Hola, amigos, quisiera saber cómo puedo referirme a la semana inmediatamente anterior a pasada semana. 
Explico mejor: 
Si me refiero a la semana anterior a esta en que me encuentro, digo: _Pasada semana..._
Pero, si quiero hablar de algo que ocurrió la semana anterior a la semana pasada, ¿hay alguna palabrita que corresponda a ese sentido?
(en portugués decimos "semana retrasada") 
Saludos.


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Marckam said:


> Hola, amigos, quisiera saber cómo puedo referirme a la semana inmediatamente anterior a pasada semana.
> Explico mejor:
> Si me refiero a la semana anterior a esta en que me encuentro, digo: _Pasada semana..._
> Pero, si quiero hablar de algo que ocurrió la semana anterior a la semana pasada, ¿hay alguna palabrita que corresponda a ese sentido?
> (en portugués decimos &quot;semana retrasada&quot
> Saludos.


 
Buen día!!!En Argentina no tenemos una palabra específica; decimos: "la semana anterior a la semana pasada", o "hace 15 días" (es más frecuente escuchar esta expresión).También es correcto decir como tú lo haces: "pasada semana" pero casi nadie en el lenguaje coloquial lo expresa de esa manera ( solo a veces los periodistas en los noticieros de t.v.).Es más comun decir: "LA SEMANA PASADA" (significa "la semana que ya pasó") . Saludos!


----------



## Tomby

Além do exposto pela Reina, poderia dizer: "_la semana anterior a la pasada_" ou "_hace dos semanas_".
TT.


----------



## argentinodebsas

Hace 10/15 días o hace dos semanas es lo más común coloquialmente.Ahora, si el término semana tiene alguna relevancia especial (Ej: se está hablando de la edición de un semanario o de un curso semanal) puede escucharse "la semana pasada no, la otra".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tombatossals said:


> Além do exposto pela Reina, poderia dizer: "_la semana anterior a la pasada_" ou "_hace dos semanas_".
> TT.


Tomb, se podría decir "semana retrasada"?


----------



## Carfer

Marckam said:


> en portugués decimos "semana retrasada"


 
Deve ser um uso próprio do Brasil, aqui em Portugal nunca ouvi. Nós dizemos habitualmente _'há duas semanas'_ ou _'há quinze dias'_, podendo também encontrar-se, em textos formais e com pouca frequência, _'na semana antepassada_'.


----------



## Tomby

WhoSoyEu said:


> Tomb, se podría decir "semana retrasada"?


En España no lo he oído nunca.
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Deve ser um uso próprio do Brasil, aqui em Portugal nunca ouvi. Nós dizemos habitualmente _'há duas semanas'_ ou _'há quinze dias'_, podendo também encontrar-se, em textos formais e com pouca frequência, _'na semana antepassada_'.


Carfer: realmente, portunholei violentamente. No Brasil usa-se "semana retrasada" embora erradamente, mas não no espanhol americano.


----------



## vf2000

WhoSoyEu said:


> Carfer: realmente, portunholei violentamente. No Brasil usa-se "semana retrasada" embora erradamente, mas não no espanhol americano.


Nossa, WhoSoyEu , você foi fundo na informação, hein? Obrigada, aprendi mais essa!
AXÉ

última semana antes da atual – passada;
semana anterior à passada – atrasada;
semana anterior à atrasada – retrasada.


----------



## Tomby

vf2000 said:


> semana anterior à passada – atrasada;
> semana anterior à atrasada – retrasada.


¿Onde é que se diz _atrasada_ e _retrasada_ neste contexto?
TT.


----------



## Fer BA

Marckam,

con todas las ambigüedades del caso, muchas veces decimos _la otra semana_
esta semana -semana actual, en curso
la semana pasada - la semana previa a la actual
la otra semana - la semana previa a la pasada​y también
esta semana -semana actual, en curso
la semana próxima - la semana siguiente a la actual
la otra semana - la semana siguiente a la próxima
​Abrazos


----------



## vf2000

Tombatossals said:


> ¿Onde é que se diz _atrasada_ e _retrasada_ neste contexto?
> TT.


Apenas copiei e colei a informação do link postado pelo WhoSoyEu. Também me parece estranho, mas eu não sou estudiosa da língua, não o suficiente para contestar.
AXÉ


----------



## clarachiara

En español también se puede decir "semana antepasada", aunque a mí me suena algo anticuado.


----------



## Bioethanol

semana antepasada en espanhol, pero preguntas por el portugues?

y no me suena anticuado "semana antepasada", yo lo uso siempre (=


----------



## olivinha

vf2000 said:


> Nossa, WhoSoyEu , você foi fundo na informação, hein? Obrigada, aprendi mais essa!
> AXÉ
> 
> última semana antes da atual – passada;
> semana anterior à passada – atrasada;
> semana anterior à atrasada – retrasada.


Agora, quem diz semana atrasada no Brasil? Eu não conhecia este sentido.


----------



## Marckam

Amigos
Ante todo, me parece válido utilizar las formas _la semana anterior a la pasada, _o_ la otra semana. _En cuanto a la información que ha traído Whosoyeu, la veo como muy interesante, ya que nunca me había dado cuenta de que se consideraba un error, en portugués, a la forma _semana retrasada _refiriéndose a _la semana anterior a la pasada_. De todos modos, eso de _semana atrasada _no es nada usual por aquí, como lo confirma Olivinha. 
En fin, os agradezco muchísimo por vuestra inmensa ayuda. Saludos.


----------

